

KeyTouch for Websites, Login to Websites on Your Mac with Touch ID - tomderuiter
http://www.usekeytouch.com/kfw

======
tomderuiter
Hi everyone,

I'm Tom de Ruiter, and I'm a 14 year old app developer from the Netherlands
and I created together with my two friends Melvin (15 years old) and Erik (13
years old) KeyTouch.

We've just released an update that supports KeyTouch for Websites, which
allows you to login to webpages on Safari on your Mac with Touch ID on your
iOS device.

You can see more info about KeyTouch for Websites
here:[http://www.usekeytouch.com/kfw](http://www.usekeytouch.com/kfw)

You can also see more about KeyTouch here: www.usekeytouch.com

------
tomderuiter
And you can directly download KeyTouch for Mac and iOS from here:
www.usekeytouch.com/download

